
Ask HN: What topics do you discuss with a mentor in an organization? - yalogin
I am have a recurring meeting with a higher level exec in my company. We have a good relationship but during these meetings I am finding it difficult to come up with meaningful topics to talk about. I obviously value his time and don&#x27;t want to waste his time, at the same time want to make sure I don&#x27;t lose his ear as well.<p>Hoping I can get some suggestions on topics to talk about and in general advice on how best to handle this.
======
JohnFen
What is that exec's field of expertise? What is he mentoring you about?

~~~
yalogin
I am new engineering manager and the exec has been talking to me about
management and what to expect and handling general issues in the new role.

~~~
JohnFen
Ah, in that case, you are probably encountering new problems every day, both
specific and general. I would keep written notes about them, including what
that are, how I addressed them, whether or not the resolutions were
successful, and which ones I'm stumped on.

Include those passing "I wonder what to do" moments or questions in the list
as well, rather than letting the thought fly from your head.

I'd bring that list to the meetings with the exec, and pick one or two from
that to discuss with him -- starting with problems that I'm having trouble
cracking.

If there are none of those, then I'd review one or two things I did, with an
eye towards getting a perspective on how he would have addressed them and why
that differs from my approach (if it does).

The odds are very high that doing this will lead the conversation to a
fruitful, more high-level, discussion about how to approach management more
generally, perhaps point out areas where I'm weak (we all have weak areas) and
could use further study or training, and so forth.

Basically, I'd use a list like that as conversation-starters.

~~~
yalogin
Thanks! That helps. I am trying to make a list of conversation starters and
trying to see if there are general topics that I can discuss that helps either
me or both of us (if they are related to the organization).

Can I ask questions about his job, decision making strategy, dealing with his
bosses, dealing with budgeting for the entire org etc? Or is it not a good
idea if I am in his org?

~~~
JohnFen
> Can I ask questions about his job, decision making strategy, dealing with
> his bosses, dealing with budgeting for the entire org etc?

I think that those are all valid questions to ask. In general, you should be
able to ask anything of your mentor -- that's why they're there. If you ask
something "out of bounds", your mentor will say so (or answer a related, in-
bounds question instead) and, if he's any good, there won't be any
repercussions.

From having mentored a few people over the years, I can tell you that from my
point of view, I've been impressed when people are inquisitive (even
inappropriately so) and come prepared. It makes the mentor's job easier for a
whole bunch of reasons -- some obvious and some not.

